
ETHICAL HACKING WITH KALI LINUX [5] – ROGUE WIRELESS ACCESS POINTS - nhc-forum
http://www.bijayacharya.com/2016/03/30/ethical-hacking-kali-linux-5-rogue-wireless-access-points/#more-94
======
jcr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

>" _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
important._"

